# Induction



## TDW8 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am informed that there is no way of putting a forced air induction kit on my beloved W8! Is this so? What CAN i do?


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Induction (TDW8)*

buy a different car.... I wish we could turbo the W8, but where are you going to put the piping?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Induction (AJB)*

Some have made their own or used S4 kits & modded them to fit.. I just used a K&N filter from my V6.. Perfect fit for the W8..


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Induction (VWGUY4EVER)*

sts makes a exhaust mount turbo kit that should fit the w8 but ive never seen a car that has a remtote mounted turbo so i cant give any personal experience with em


----------



## TDW8 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Induction (VWGUY4EVER)*

Is it tricky to adapt the S4 kit? Any tips on how to actually do it?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Induction (UNFw8fourmotion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UNFw8fourmotion* »_sts makes a exhaust mount turbo kit that should fit the w8 but ive never seen a car that has a remtote mounted turbo so i cant give any personal experience with em

The W8 has like an 11.5:1 compression ratio.. I wouldn't be attempting ANY turbo set up on that unless it was dropped to like 8-8.5:1...

As for the specifics on adapting the S4 CAI, search Passatworld maybe.. I remember seeing a few over the years..


----------



## TDW8 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Induction (VWGUY4EVER)*

What about this from passatworld.com
http://www.passatworld.com/for...age=3
What do people think? Looks like a straight forward swap!!


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Induction (VWGUY4EVER)*

Lowering the compression ratio isn't an option on this engine. It would require copper head gaskets which can be custom ordered. There are machine shops that specialize in making one-off head gaskets. How you lower the compression to at least 9:1 is the question. 
The other problem is head bolts. You will have to have a special set of head bolts made. The head bolts on the W8 (and I think all VW/Audi/Porshe) are designed to be torqued just past the yield strength of the bolt. At that point the bolt actually stretches slightly and does not return to it's original size when you loosen the bolt. When you try to retorque it the bolt will often times break off. If it doesn't break during the torquing it will break once the engine goes through a heat cycle. You will blow a head gasket.
I'm giving up on the W8 and setting my sights on an S4. The S4 has more aftermarket parts available, has a more reliable engine, and has 70 more hp.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Induction (un4givun2)*

VW has been using "stretch" or "torque to yield" bolts for decades. If I remember correctly, the head bolt specs on my A2 Jetta were 110-lb/ft PLUS a quarter turn.. No, the W8 engine is not mod friendly.. AN S4 is easily modded - supercharger, etc.. As I said previously, a W8 engined- chassis would be a nice modding base for an S4 swap, or even an RS4 if you can find an entire drivetrain and the $$$$$..
regardless, I loved my W8 and would love to have still..


----------

